# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux >  Comment retrouver un enregistrement automatique d'une nouvelle discussion

## gravier3000

Bonjour,

Aprs avoir rdig un nouveau message, j'ai cliqu sur le bouton "Crer la nouvelle discussion". Malheureusement j'ai eu une page blanche et l'URL http://www.developpez.net/forums/newthread.php?do=postthread&f=655
Mon post ne semble pas post. Est-il possible de retrouver un enregistrement automatique de ce post ?


Merci d'avance !
Gravier3000

----------

